# Omega and the Impact title



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you think this is a good thing for AEW? Do you think it's a bad thing or do you think it doesn't matter?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The only way it could conceivably be a bad thing is if he loses it before the AEW belt... which you'd hope will not happen. Otherwise, there can be no negatives to holding more belts really.

He has four titles now (AAA belt not in the picture). The Collector gimmick is finally made.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If it keeps Don Callis on Dynamite, it's a great thing. Callis is really the only thing of value that Impact adds to Dynamite


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's nothing for them, but unless he gets significantly more traffic to Impact it's a big L for them. For AEW it's nothing for Kenny it's a big W of a cool visual moment.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isnt Impact in Nashville? Why cant they at least have a little crowd? Would really help.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Next up Nick Aldis!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

It is difficult to answer, I will wait and see. I liked that Omega had won the IMPACT World Championship.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not sure but I'm definitely interested to see how the titles are booked going forward.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wonder if they will mention this on their TV show now.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I love it because it opens up all kinds of questions and possibilities. My main question: Does the belt collector gimmick stop here, or will other companies come into play?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It’s interesting if nothing else. Hopefully he actually defends it on Impact for awhile, and maybe we get more crossovers in general.

Also Omega vs. Moose HAS to happen eventually imo.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I love it because it opens up all kinds of questions and possibilities. My main question: Does the belt collector gimmick stop here, or will other companies come into play?


I wonder why he hasn't gone for Moxley's IWGP US Heavyweight Title yet. Maybe NGPW are still sore with him.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenny going after the NWA belt would be fun.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I voted “it doesn’t matter,” but I actually think it does more bad than good. Imagine if you had Roman Reigns go to ROH and brag about beating Rush or whoever the champion there is. It’d be like Usain Bolt bragging about winning a fun run. It’s bad presentation of your top guy.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Even with all those belts it still doesn't look as good as this.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Not a good look for Impact, and it doesn't do much long-term for AEW. More a redemption storyline for Impact now, but not something that should have been done, to begin with. Swann for a rematch won't be too convincing. Moose to challenge Omega won't be too appealing....but somewhat of a natural fit.

You have Callis who is an exec in Impact promoting AEW's Omega and giving him the Impact championship.....just to say he is a belt collector?. Sure, Omega will appear more often in Impact, I assume. The problem is no one from Impact will immediately invade AEW and challenge Omega for the Impact Championship, it won't be that believable, and whoever does it right away will look like another transitional champion if they win. On one hand, you are looking at a lengthy redemption storyline, and on the other, you are looking at a short-term title feud....it's not a preferred choice, it wasn't necessary.

The only one who I believe can mount a challenge for both titles is Christian Cage who should have a meaningful title reign for both before eventually losing the Impact title to someone in Impact.

Alternatively, they could retire the Impact brand and then bring back the TNA brand, but that could ruin their reputation with the 10th name change.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> I voted “it doesn’t matter,” but I actually think it does more bad than good. Imagine if you had Roman Reigns go to ROH and brag about beating Rush or whoever the champion there is. It’d be like Usain Bolt bragging about winning a fun run. It’s bad presentation of your top guy.


indeed ,this whole thing has been botched and has gone over like a lead balloon.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

TheFiend666 said:


> Even with all those belts it still doesn't look as good as this.


Omega looks super lame compared to these guys

























Even a 50 year old Goldberg looks better with the title








Vs lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m pretty sure that one of Kenny’s AEW rivals is going to whittle away at his accomplishments en route to beating him for the AEW Title. People seem to think this is going to Adam Page. I can definitely see them having Page cost Omega the TNA Title to Ace Austin or whoever the fuck. Then the big final is Omega vs. Page for the last remaining belt in AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Universal Title looks crappy, but ask someone with even the slightest interest in wrestling who they’d rather watch, and the answer is Roman Reigns.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The Wood said:


> The Universal Title looks crappy, but ask someone with even the slightest interest in wrestling who they’d rather watch, and the answer is Roman Reigns.


The title does look bad, but the stars who win it make it look like a million bucks. That’s the difference between them and Omega.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The belt collector gimmick is simply irrelevant without WWE and NJPWs top titles.

Impact is so far down the interest of people in 2021, Omega might as well wear a yolo county belt to the ring and it would have the same effect.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> If it keeps Don Callis on Dynamite, it's a great thing. Callis is really the only thing of value that Impact adds to Dynamite


Don Callis aint going nowhere. Don Callis secured that bag!

This dude went from being the jackal in 1996 to getting two big ass paychecks 25 years later

Don Callis is the smartest man in wrestling right now


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If New Japan holds off, they could probably get Tony to pony up A LOT of money to get the IWGP Title for a bit. The longer they wait, the more Tony is going to get antsy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Don Callis aint going nowhere. Don Callis scured that bag!\
> 
> This dude went from being the jackal in 1996 to getting two big ass paychecks 25 years later
> 
> Don Callis is the smartest man in wrestling right now


I dunno, I’d say that Vince McMahon turning himself into a billionaire with some blockbuster deals tops that. As far as talent goes, Paul Heyman is not only in Brock Lesnar’s good graces, but he’s also buddying up to Roman Reigns, who is cousins with The Rock. He’s on a pretty impressive Christmas card list.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Always so comical seeing the WWE crowd come out of the wood work to try and knock Omega. Insecure as fuck lol


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Always so comical seeing the WWE crowd come out of the wood work to try and knock Omega. Insecure as fuck lol


I swear Omega existence angers them for some reason. The guy could find the cure for cancer and they would still hate him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> I swear Omega existence angers them for some reason. The guy could find the cure for cancer and they would still hate him.


It really is weird. I don’t watch WWE, so I don’t give a fuck what Reigns does. I didn’t watch WWF/E back in the day either, so my opinion of Sting was entirely independent of whatever goofy shit Hulk Hogan or Stone Cold were doing over the two generations of Sting’s WCW career.

It’s just a weird phenomenon I constantly see. If you enjoy Reigns, then who gives a fuck what others think of Omega, Moxley, Okada, or anyone else. It’s fucking creepy how quick people feel the need to immediately compare anything and everything to WWE.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Now he can throw it to the trash. 
TNA is dead for years and Impact is irrelevant.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> It really is weird. I don’t watch WWE, so I don’t give a fuck what Reigns does. I didn’t watch WWF/E back in the day either, so my opinion of Sting was entirely independent of whatever goofy shit Hulk Hogan or Stone Cold were doing over the two generations of Sting’s WCW career.
> 
> It’s just a weird phenomenon I constantly see. If you enjoy Reigns, then who gives a fuck what others think of Omega, Moxley, Okada, or anyone else. It’s fucking creepy how quick people feel the need to immediately compare anything and everything to WWE.


Right? I don't like Roman and you don't see me in the wwe section hating on him. I just don't care for him or wwe. No point wasting my time and I actually have a life unlike some people in here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Right? I don't like Roman and you don't see me in the wwe section hating on him. I just don't care for him or wwe. No point wasting my time and I actually have a life unlike some people in here.


I hear in here, and a few podcasts, that Roman has finally been interesting. Congrats to him, but because I don’t watch, I don’t feel the need to bring him up. He’s completely unimportant to me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> Right? I don't like Roman and you don't see me in the wwe section hating on him. I just don't care for him or wwe. No point wasting my time and I actually have a life unlike some people in here.











Screw Cody!


That is all




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> Even with all those belts it still doesn't look as good as this.


yes that big W blue belt is really compelling....... for a 5 year old lmao


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

of course the weirdos will think this is more bad then good


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> The title does look bad, but the stars who win it make it look like a million bucks. That’s the difference between them and Omega.


like who ? Last time I saw Roman Reigns he was stumbling and fumbling over his lines John Cena had to tell him it was all in the wrist, honestly Im glad you enjoy WWE and Roman Reigns I did to at one point, and my children enjoy it now 8 and 9 year olds but they don’t post here like you do , do you have your parent or guardians permission to be on here? I don’t race over to the WWE section to say that AEW is better it’s pathetic tbf


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Its a good thing. It has never been done before. Its something new.

I want the collector gimmick to be featured on Dynamite too though. If they don't then what's the fuckin point.

Lol at people sharing that shitty wwe toy belt pictures. That old TNA belt looks a million times better than the shitty wwe logo toy. AEW title is the prettiest title in wrestling industry right now, so comparing it to that would be an insult to the pretty platinum. 

Roman is cool though.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Its a good thing. It has never been done before. Its something new.
> 
> Lol at people sharing that shitty wwe toy belt pictures. That old TNA belt looks a million times better than the shitty wwe logo toy. AEW title is the prettiest title in wrestling industry right now, so comparing it to that would be an insult to the pretty platinum.
> 
> Roman is cool though.


The old one isn’t even a championship. Moose found it and had a gimmick where he wore it. 

You can only compare the current impact title to the current WWE one and in my opinion the WWE one is much better because the impact title looks like something you’d see from an Indy company in 2000.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

La Parka said:


> The old one isn’t even a championship. Moose found it and had a gimmick where he wore it.
> 
> You can only compare the current impact title to the current WWE one and in my opinion the WWE one is much better because the impact title looks like something you’d see from an Indy company in 2000.


Current wwe title is the second ugliest championship title in the history of wwe imo. It sure beats the spinner belt by a mile but it's so generic and unoriginal. Its like they went to a classroom of 5 year olds and asked them to give them ideas. Its a toy. And it doesn't help that it looks like 5 other titles for different divisions with different bright colored straps. 

Impact title looks like it should be x-division title tbh. But atleast it looks like a wrestling title belt.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

La Parka said:


> The old one isn’t even a championship. Moose found it and had a gimmick where he wore it.
> 
> You can only compare the current impact title to the current WWE one and in my opinion the WWE one is much better because the impact title looks like something you’d see from an Indy company in 2000.


They are all ugly but don't forget that they used to just paste an Impact logo over this one :








The TNA World Heavyweight title lineage should just have ended when GFW took them over. The TNA title was pretty prestigious, the Impact title is absolute trash.



Edit:
This shit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Screw Cody!
> 
> 
> That is all
> ...


Cody is on the television show that we choose to watch. If Roman shows up on Dynamite, then we’d have motivation to discuss him. Poor “gotcha” attempt.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah I thought I was reading the WWE section half way through this thread 🤣🤣
Lame. And no I genuinely don't care about Roman Reigns - imagine thinking such a thing is impossible lol. 

The belt collector gimmick is just getting going and I'm intrigued to see where it goes. It hasn't been handled great up until now though, I'd agree with that.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Omega looks super lame compared to these guys
> 
> View attachment 100375
> 
> ...


Imagine being this much of a wwe mark lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> Cody is on the television show that we choose to watch. If Roman shows up on Dynamite, then we’d have motivation to discuss him. Poor “gotcha” attempt.


You can choose to ignore Cody and still watch AEW.

consistently criticizing Cody Rhodes is no different than consistently criticizing AEW.

Claiming someone doesn't have a life while you make anti Cody Rhodes threads is comical


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

A belt collector gimmick's an interesting idea but they don't have the tools to make it as interesting as it should be so I voted it doesn't matter. The tool they need is a relevant promotion to give their belt to him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> You can choose to ignore Cody and still watch AEW.
> 
> consistently criticizing Cody Rhodes is no different than consistently criticizing AEW.
> 
> Claiming someone doesn't have a life while you make anti Cody Rhodes threads is comical


Criticizing AEW is fine. I do it often. I thought the topic at hand was the constant need by some to randomly spit out Roman Reigns name anytime Omega is mentioned.

Like...wtf does Roman have to do with AEW..?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Omega looks super lame compared to these guys
> 
> View attachment 100375
> 
> ...


Those WWE belts look like shit. All the same bland awfulness.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

bdon said:


> Criticizing AEW is fine. I do it often. I thought the topic at hand was the constant need by some to randomly spit out Roman Reigns name anytime Omega is mentioned.
> 
> Like...wtf does Roman have to do with AEW..?


Imagine spending your time on the WWE forum telling them that Omega is better than Roman and adding photographs of how good he looks with his belt 🤣


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Imagine spending your time on the WWE forum telling them that Omega is better than Roman and adding photographs of how good he looks with his belt 🤣


Exactly. It’s just creepy how much some people feel the need chase down any Kenny Omega mention to insert Roman Reigns’ name.

Well gee, Kenny. You officially suck: you’re not more popular than The Rock’s cousin who haa been shoved down everyone’s throat for 7 years and apparently finally found a story that works for him.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kenny looks like Matt Riddles long lost brother. The same stoned expression in the face.
It will be fun to watch Aldis beat Kenny and take all the titles


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Imagine being this much of a wwe mark lol


I don’t see anything markish about comparing one champion to another. You don’t even need to like the WWE to admit that one guy looks a lot better.



bdon said:


> Criticizing AEW is fine. I do it often. I thought the topic at hand was the constant need by some to randomly spit out Roman Reigns name anytime Omega is mentioned.
> 
> Like...wtf does Roman have to do with AEW..?


You’re going to be compared to your peers in other promotions as wel as the best of all-time when you are put in a top dog position.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Kenny looks like Matt Riddles long lost brother. The same stoned expression in the face.
> It will be fun to watch Aldis beat Kenny and take all the titles


I wouldn't mind. At least Aldis carries himself as a world champion. Much better then Mr 69 me Don.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Aldis definitely knows how to carry himself like a champion.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I don’t see anything markish about comparing one champion to another. You don’t even need to like the WWE to admit that one guy looks a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re going to be compared to your peers in other promotions as wel as the best of all-time when you are put in a top dog position.


Comparing wrestlers between promotions has always been a stupid practice. They are in completely different circumstances and have no possibly of crossing over. This obsession by people in this thread to even bring up Roman's name is just coming across as insecure non-sense. "Oh yeah, your guy won multiple belts across three different countries/promotions. Well, our guy looks cool." This is the my dad is better than your dad of arguments.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Imagine being this much of a wwe mark lol





CMPunkRock316 said:


> Those WWE belts look like shit. All the same bland awfulness.


It’s not about whether the fucking belt looks shit etc. These guys look more legit as world champions than bland Omega. The belt collector gimmick does not fit Omega, he doesn’t look legit when he’s going around winning different belts from different promotions. If Brock Lesnar was to go around winning all the titles, it’d make sense. People will naturally believe that he is capable of winning all the titles because Lesnar is a legit badass. Omega looks like he can be beaten by your average Joe.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

It means he won't lose the AEW title anytime soon, which is frankly appalling. He's never good enough for this multiple titles nonsense.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> The Universal Title looks crappy, but ask someone with even the slightest interest in wrestling who they’d rather watch, and the answer is Roman Reigns.


I'd rather watch Omega any day. My three friends who barely watch wrestling highly prefer Omega any day. One of which labelled Roman as a "wannabe d-list movie bad guy" when I showed him the most recent Roman stuff.

A shocker, not everyone has the same opinion as you Wood.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> It’s not about whether the fucking belt looks shit etc. These guys look more legit as world champions than bland Omega. The belt collector gimmick does not fit Omega, he doesn’t look legit when he’s going around winning different belts from different promotions. If Brock Lesnar was to go around winning all the titles, it’d make sense. People will naturally believe that he is capable of winning all the titles because Lesnar is a legit badass. Omega looks like he can be beaten by your average Joe.


So I guess you thought Ultimo Dragon wasn't 50 championships material either?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> It’s not about whether the fucking belt looks shit etc. These guys look more legit as world champions than bland Omega. The belt collector gimmick does not fit Omega, he doesn’t look legit when he’s going around winning different belts from different promotions. If Brock Lesnar was to go around winning all the titles, it’d make sense. People will naturally believe that he is capable of winning all the titles because Lesnar is a legit badass. Omega looks like he can be beaten by your average Joe.


yeah Brock Lesnar is a legit badass, but Roman Reigns? How on earth can a Spear knock someone for a 3 count?Its nothing more than a rugby tackle or being hit by a linebacker getting knocked out by a v trigger and then a one winged angel look more legit than the rocks cousin screaming and pretending to be super man


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Why can't folks admit that they like what they like and dislike what they dislike without trying to somehow justify that it means more than that? It cracks me up 😅 

To me, Roman reminds me of a mix between a male model and a bouncer at a night club - great look but no charisma. But I can understand why others appreciate him and many people do, so good for them. I prefer Omega for his ring skills, history and persona but I can see why his promos aren't for everyone and maybe he's not as impressive to look at as Roman, if that's your bag lol.

Whoever mentioned the 'my dad is tougher than your dad' post was a good shout.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

WWE and AEW are different companies that do different things, comparing them doesnt make sense.


The Collector/Cleaner Kenny Omega is becoming Professional Wrestlings biggest star right now. Cross Company/Country Champion for Pro Wrestling. 

Head of the Table/I did it for da rock Roman Reigns is an Actor/Sports Entertainer and the biggest one for WWE atm. Reigns just holds one belt... And its blue...


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Omegas US run has been hugely disappointing compared to his NJPW run and winning a belt that nobody cares about in a match that got zero promotion on AEW tv means little to nothing.



Efie_G said:


> The Collector/Cleaner Kenny Omega is becoming Professional Wrestlings biggest star right now. Cross Company/Country Champion for Pro Wrestling.
> 
> Head of the Table/I did it for da rock Roman Reigns is an Actor/Sports Entertainer and the biggest one for WWE atm. Reigns just holds one belt... And its blue...


Reigns and Banks are the two biggest stars in pro wrestling right now by some distance https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=/m/0bzvkq,/m/04gsn7f,/m/0j9mxhl


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I mean if it boosts their TV numbers some I guess it's a positive. I'd say the benefit is really for Impact, as I'd assume it'll certainly help them pull in more viewers.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> So I guess you thought Ultimo Dragon wasn't 50 championships material either?


Ultimo Dragon didn’t go around to every promotion beating everyone. The J crown was a tournament that featured various champions who lost their titles in a knockout contest. It was originally won by Great Sasuke and he held the all belts, then Ultimo Dragon beat him for it. The image of Dragon with the belts got famous and associated with him. Dragon didn’t go around winning all the world heavyweight titles, that’s the difference. The titles won were junior, light and cruiser heavyweight titles, it didn’t make a mockery of the world titles. End of the day if I had to choose between Swann and Omega as TNA champion, I’ll go with Omega. What I won’t do is give him the belt collector gimmick when it come to world titles, it doesn’t suit him. It’s not believable at all.



Gwi1890 said:


> yeah Brock Lesnar is a legit badass, but Roman Reigns? How on earth can a Spear knock someone for a 3 count?Its nothing more than a rugby tackle or being hit by a linebacker getting knocked out by a v trigger and then a one winged angel look more legit than the rocks cousin screaming and pretending to be super man


Ffs it’s not about the fucking move set. The Rock fucking did the People’s Elbow and yet millions of people think he’s a bad motherfucker. He was even gifted the BMF title by the UFC. It’s about the aura you present. Reigns looks more legit than Omega as world champion. Casual audiences will gravitate more towards Reigns than Omega. The belt collector gimmick doesn’t work for Omega and if he is to go around winning more world titles, it’ll be downplayed because he never won the WWE title while doing the gimmick. When Dan Severen appeared on WWF TV as NWA and UFC champion, no one gave a shit because he wasn’t holding the WWF title as well. But at least he was believable holding those titles, he had a legit factor to him. The same is true when Kurt Angle went around winning all the titles. Kurt was a legit gold medalist and it didn’t look fake when he won all the titles. The same can’t be said about Omega.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> *Ultimo Dragon didn’t go around to every promotion beating everyone.* The J crown was a tournament that featured various champions who lost their titles in a knockout contest. It was originally won by Great Sasuke and he held the all belts, then Ultimo Dragon beat him for it. The image of Dragon with the belts got famous and associated with him. Dragon didn’t go around winning all the world heavyweight titles, that’s the difference. The titles won were junior, light and cruiser heavyweight titles, it didn’t make a mockery of the world titles. End of the day if I had to choose between Swann and Omega as TNA champion, I’ll go with Omega. What I won’t do is give him the belt collector gimmick when it come to world titles, it doesn’t suit him. It’s not believable at all.


Bolded: Neither did Omega.
How is it not believable? Because he isn't jacked on roids? The dude looks more like a champion than most.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> Bolded: Neither did Omega.
> How is it not believable? Because he isn't jacked on roids? The dude looks more like a champion than most.


Dude what the fuck are you on about. Omega went to AAA and beat their world champion. Then he beat Moxley in AEW. Now he just went to Impact and beat their world champion and got two titles from it, the TNA and Impact title which got unified. If it continues he’ll beat Aldis next for the NWA title. There’s no believable aspect to it because Omega looks like a guy who’d get beaten up by the average Joe. Plus he has no legit background in shoot fighting. This is something Dan Severn and Kurt Angle have. If Lashley or Lesnar went around and did the same it’d work because these guys are legit. If Rey Mysterio did the same, he’d get crucified.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Dude what the fuck are you on about. Omega went to AAA and beat their world champion. Then he beat Moxley in AEW. Now he just went to Impact and beat their world champion and got two titles from it, the TNA and Impact title which got unified. If it continues he’ll beat Aldis next for the NWA title. There’s no believable aspect to it because Omega looks like a guy who’d get beaten up by the average Joe. Plus he has no legit background in shoot fighting. This is something Dan Severn and Kurt Angle have. If Lashley or Lesnar went around and did the same it’d work because these guys are legit. If Rey Mysterio did the same, he’d get crucified.


He didn't beat everyone, did he? He has won 3 times. He defended the AAA title once in Mexico, so that's 4 I guess. For AEW, oh no he won in the company he is signed to. For Impact, you'd rather Rich Swann won? Does Nick Aldis have a background in shoot fighting? Should he beat Omega then? Roman has a worse background than Omega, so by your own logic, he should also lose to Omega, right?
Lesnar, easily. It's Lesnar. Lashley, most likely not.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> yeah Brock Lesnar is a legit badass, but Roman Reigns? How on earth can a Spear knock someone for a 3 count?Its nothing more than a rugby tackle or being hit by a linebacker getting knocked out by a v trigger and then a one winged angel look more legit than the rocks cousin screaming and pretending to be super man


It's a 260 pound guy tackling you into your gut/ribs with full force. It can easily knock out the air out of you or break ribs to keep you down for a 3 count. What isn't believable is a guy hitting you in the head with his knee 10 times and not being able to take you out. What isn't believable is the entire set up for the One Winged Angel.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tears for days. Haha


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> Bolded: Neither did Omega.
> How is it not believable? Because he isn't jacked on roids? The dude looks more like a champion than most.


Who, Mr 69 me Don?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Who, Mr 69 me Don?


Hey everyone, we have a homophobe in 2021. How cool!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> He didn't beat everyone, did he? He has won 3 times. He defended the AAA title once in Mexico, so that's 4 I guess. For AEW, oh no he won in the company he is signed to. For Impact, you'd rather Rich Swann won? Does Nick Aldis have a background in shoot fighting? Should he beat Omega then? Roman has a worse background than Omega, so by your own logic, he should also lose to Omega, right?
> Lesnar, easily. It's Lesnar. Lashley, most likely not.


Look your world champion by default is the guy who beat everyone or has that capability. Moxley had the best win loss ratio and he beat nearly everyone credible in AEW, until he lost to Omega. Swann beat everyone credible in Impact and beat Moose clean for the TNA title. The same is true for the Mega title. Omega beating them shows that he can beat everyone.

And I already bloody said if I had to choose between Swann and Omega, I’d go with Omega because Swann look like a homeless dude. What I’m against is the world title belt collector gimmick on Omega because there needs to be a legit factor when you go and win the world titles from every promotion. That’s why you don’t do the stupid gimmick in the first place and expose wrestling for being more fake than it is. Then you got the whole Khan saying he doesn’t want Omega to lose until he loses the AEW title. That just makes exposes wrestling to be more fake as your telling everyone he’s going to stay champion and remove the surprise element of someone beating Omega for the other titles he’s holding. You’re killing the magic of pro wrestling by continually exposing it to be fake.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Who, Mr 69 me Don?


As opposed to suffering succotash? Yeah, I'd rather go with the guy making fun of another dude for trying to save his friend.



TheGreatBanana said:


> Look your world champion by default is the guy who beat everyone or has that capability. Moxley had the best win loss ratio and he beat nearly everyone credible in AEW, until he lost to Omega. Swann beat everyone credible in Impact and beat Moose clean for the TNA title. The same is true for the Mega title. Omega beating them shows that he can beat everyone.
> 
> And I already bloody said if I had to choose between Swann and Omega, I’d go with Omega because Swann look like a homeless dude. What I’m against is the world title belt collector gimmick on Omega because there needs to be a legit factor when you go and win the world titles from every promotion. That’s why you don’t do the stupid gimmick in the first place and expose wrestling for being more fake than it is. Then you got the whole Khan saying he doesn’t want Omega to lose until he loses the AEW title. That just makes exposes wrestling to be more fake as your telling everyone he’s going to stay champion and remove the surprise element of someone beating Omega for the other titles he’s holding. You’re killing the magic of pro wrestling by continually exposing it to be fake.


Shows that he CAN, not that he did. Reigns CAN beat everyone by the same definition, yet he hasn't either. See how your logic is a bit wack, no?

Exactly, you did say that. So how can you complain that Omega won the titles from him? Omega is THE top guy in wrestling, not WWE, but wrestling whether you like it or not. You can argue that Reigns is more known, simply because The Rock and WWE as a whole are bigger, but Omega is still the top when it comes to wrestling in its entirety. You're still yet to say why he isn't a credible champion either, is it simply because he isn't roided up or something?
Kahn saying that was dumb, yeah.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Look your world champion by default is the guy who beat everyone or has that capability. Moxley had the best win loss ratio and he beat nearly everyone credible in AEW, until he lost to Omega. Swann beat everyone credible in Impact and beat Moose clean for the TNA title. The same is true for the Mega title. Omega beating them shows that he can beat everyone.
> 
> And I already bloody said if I had to choose between Swann and Omega, I’d go with Omega because Swann look like a homeless dude. What I’m against is the world title belt collector gimmick on Omega because there needs to be a legit factor when you go and win the world titles from every promotion. That’s why you don’t do the stupid gimmick in the first place and expose wrestling for being more fake than it is. Then you got the whole Khan saying he doesn’t want Omega to lose until he loses the AEW title. That just makes exposes wrestling to be more fake as your telling everyone he’s going to stay champion and remove the surprise element of someone beating Omega for the other titles he’s holding. You’re killing the magic of pro wrestling by continually exposing it to be fake.


Awww. Someone is mad that Meltzer shares rumors about Khan’s feelings. How cute.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> As opposed to suffering succotash? Yeah, I'd rather go with the guy making fun of another dude for trying to save his friend.
> 
> 
> Shows that he CAN, not that he did. Reigns CAN beat everyone by the same definition, yet he hasn't either. See how your logic is a bit wack, no?
> ...


Different opinions, I get that, but how is Kenny the top guy in wrestling and not Roman when you admit that WWE is the biggest and well known company in the world, and when you admit that Roman is more known then Omega. I don't get it?

Also, Reigns said a shitty word during a promo years ago when he wasn't a champion. Top guy in the company is asking his manager to put his balls in his face. And then proceeding to actually do it live on tv. Real champion there. Just my opinion though. I'm a bit biased also, since I really don't like current Kenny.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Different opinions, I get that, but how is Kenny the top guy in wrestling and not Roman when you admit that WWE is the biggest and well known company in the world, and when you admit that Roman is more known then Omega. I don't get it?


I think you misread what I said. I said Omega is by far the bigger international wrestler.
Maybe I worded it wrong, idk.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

This can only be bad for impact but they are already pretty dead, so they might go ahead and try something diferent.

For AEW, at worst, it brings them nothing. But lets not pretend this can harm them in any way.

The belt collector idea is interesting. It's a shame that there are no other big promotions available to get into the storyline.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Is there even a point to this Thanos belt collector storyline? It would be like if Thanos collected all the Infinity stones just to say he has them all. What will Kenny accomplish especially without the WWE titles, and the NJPW titles.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

What about MLW. Any chance or point in him getting their title?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Why can't folks admit that they like what they like and dislike what they dislike without trying to somehow justify that it means more than that? It cracks me up 😅
> 
> To me, Roman reminds me of a mix between a male model and a bouncer at a night club - great look but no charisma. But I can understand why others appreciate him and many people do, so good for them. I prefer Omega for his ring skills, history and persona but I can see why his promos aren't for everyone and maybe he's not as impressive to look at as Roman, if that's your bag lol.
> 
> Whoever mentioned the 'my dad is tougher than your dad' post was a good shout.


Wish I could find the GIF but this will suffice 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331834575165792257


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Is there even a point to this Thanos belt collector storyline? It would be like if Thanos collected all the Infinity stones just to say he has them all. What will Kenny accomplish especially without the WWE titles, and the NJPW titles.


The story still has a lot of legs, but the fact 4 months in it's still so bare bones is bad writing. He's still fucking around with Moxley after having an exploding barbwire death match for fucks sake. This Moxley feud needs to end ASAP and they need to go full steam ahead into this belt collector story. 

The base of Kenny is so full of himself he think he should run the wrestling world good. But they need to find a way to make people including AEW fans feel bad for the other promotions who's belt he took.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Different opinions, I get that, but how is Kenny the top guy in wrestling and not Roman when you admit that WWE is the biggest and well known company in the world, and when you admit that Roman is more known then Omega. I don't get it?
> 
> Also, Reigns said a shitty word during a promo years ago when he wasn't a champion. Top guy in the company is asking his manager to put his balls in his face. And then proceeding to actually do it live on tv. Real champion there. Just my opinion though. I'm a bit biased also, since I really don't like current Kenny.


Ric Flair was chastised by men throughout the 80s as “a queer”, too.

Say what you really want to say, Big Dog.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

the whole impact partnership helps impact a lot more than they deserve and does essentially nothing for aew.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Why can't folks admit that they like what they like and dislike what they dislike without trying to somehow justify that it means more than that? It cracks me up 😅
> 
> To me, Roman reminds me of a mix between a male model and a bouncer at a night club - great look but no charisma. But I can understand why others appreciate him and many people do, so good for them. I prefer Omega for his ring skills, history and persona but I can see why his promos aren't for everyone and maybe he's not as impressive to look at as Roman, if that's your bag lol.
> 
> Whoever mentioned the 'my dad is tougher than your dad' post was a good shout.


Exactly.

“My _OPINION _is FINAL!”


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Ultimo Dragon didn’t go around to every promotion beating everyone. The J crown was a tournament that featured various champions who lost their titles in a knockout contest. It was originally won by Great Sasuke and he held the all belts, then Ultimo Dragon beat him for it. The image of Dragon with the belts got famous and associated with him. Dragon didn’t go around winning all the world heavyweight titles, that’s the difference. The titles won were junior, light and cruiser heavyweight titles, it didn’t make a mockery of the world titles. End of the day if I had to choose between Swann and Omega as TNA champion, I’ll go with Omega. What I won’t do is give him the belt collector gimmick when it come to world titles, it doesn’t suit him. It’s not believable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs it’s not about the fucking move set. The Rock fucking did the People’s Elbow and yet millions of people think he’s a bad motherfucker. He was even gifted the BMF title by the UFC. It’s about the aura you present. Reigns looks more legit than Omega as world champion. Casual audiences will gravitate more towards Reigns than Omega. The belt collector gimmick doesn’t work for Omega and if he is to go around winning more world titles, it’ll be downplayed because he never won the WWE title while doing the gimmick. When Dan Severen appeared on WWF TV as NWA and UFC champion, no one gave a shit because he wasn’t holding the WWF title as well. But at least he was believable holding those titles, he had a legit factor to him. The same is true when Kurt Angle went around winning all the titles. Kurt was a legit gold medalist and it didn’t look fake when he won all the titles. The same can’t be said about Omega.


Its safe to say Roman Reigns will have the same aura as the Rock and Omega neither to Kurt, but Omega is trying to establish him self in the US as wrestler having already done so in Japan and they don’t hand out titles willy nilly over there, based on what I’ve seen Omega has done far more in 2 years than Regins has done in 7 years nobody gave a shit about Regins until recently couldn’t wrestle couldn’t cut a promo and kept on wearing a Big Bossman’s tac gear. Why the fuck are we talking about him in this thread to begin with?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> It's a 260 pound guy tackling you into your gut/ribs with full force. It can easily knock out the air out of you or break ribs to keep you down for a 3 count. What isn't believable is a guy hitting you in the head with his knee 10 times and not being able to take you out. What isn't believable is the entire set up for the One Winged Angel.


honestly Im sure I’ve hit people as hard as that in sports they soon get up and certainly doesn’t ko them hahaha


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I voted “it doesn’t matter,” but I actually think it does more bad than good. Imagine if you had Roman Reigns go to ROH and brag about beating Rush or whoever the champion there is. It’d be like Usain Bolt bragging about winning a fun run. It’s bad presentation of your top guy.


🙄


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prized Fighter said:


> Comparing wrestlers between promotions has always been a stupid practice. They are in completely different circumstances and have no possibly of crossing over. This obsession by people in this thread to even bring up Roman's name is just coming across as insecure non-sense. "Oh yeah, your guy won multiple belts across three different countries/promotions. Well, our guy looks cool." This is the my dad is better than your dad of arguments.


It’s not an “obsession.” The fuck? Someone raises a valid point and it’s an obsession? Now THAT’S hyperbolic.

You can say that you don’t like the comparison. Cool. I wouldn’t if “my guy” (how childish) had to be compared to someone better. But it doesn’t make it invalid.



Lorromire said:


> I'd rather watch Omega any day. My three friends who barely watch wrestling highly prefer Omega any day. One of which labelled Roman as a "wannabe d-list movie bad guy" when I showed him the most recent Roman stuff.
> 
> A shocker, not everyone has the same opinion as you Wood.


No, but a lot more rational people do than a lot on here would care to admit. My friends who barely watch wrestling all prefer Roman. “Constipated tryhard” was the description I heard for Omega. Then they mocked his facial expressions. Anyone can do that.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I voted 'meh' but only because I think the angle has gotten confused recently. I'm somewhere above 'meh' but certainly not at 'fantastic' either. It just needs better direction and focus going forwards but I'm still very much invested and think the belt collector gimmick can still be great. 



THANOS said:


> Wish I could find the GIF but this will suffice
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331834575165792257


Forgot about that line - classic 🤣


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> Its safe to say Roman Reigns will have the same aura as the Rock and Omega neither to Kurt, but Omega is trying to establish him self in the US as wrestler having already done so in Japan and they don’t hand out titles willy nilly over there, based on what I’ve seen Omega has done far more in 2 years than Regins has done in 7 years nobody gave a shit about Regins until recently couldn’t wrestle couldn’t cut a promo and kept on wearing a Big Bossman’s tac gear. *Why the fuck are we talking about him in this thread to begin with?*


Because some people can not allow a Kenny Omega discussion to occur without their Roman insecurities to demand they defend him.

Kenny is in discussion for best in the world with The Rock’s cousin who has been shoved down everyone’s throat for 7 years. And at least half of that was Omega allowing others to shine.

Yeah. Way to really knock Kenny. Lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> It’s not an “obsession.” The fuck? Someone raises a valid point and it’s an obsession? Now THAT’S hyperbolic.
> 
> You can say that you don’t like the comparison. Cool. I wouldn’t if “my guy” (how childish) had to be compared to someone better. But it doesn’t make it invalid.
> 
> ...


Shocking. You have like minded friends that prefer similar things to you. Who would have thought? All of these things are subjective. In fact, I have many friends who prefer Omega and AEW and can't bring themselves to watch WWE. That doesn't mean both Omega and Reigns can't be great. The idea that Reigns existence some how cheapens Omega's is the reason these arguments are stupid. Like what you like, but stop treating it as fact. You come off as arrogant as hell and honestly quite bitter. Maybe not everyone is obsessed, but you definitely have an axe to grind. I want to have a conversation with you and try to understand where your coming from, but you pass off theories and your mental worst case scenarios as fact.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It’s not an “obsession.” The fuck? Someone raises a valid point and it’s an obsession? Now THAT’S hyperbolic.
> 
> You can say that you don’t like the comparison. Cool. I wouldn’t if “my guy” (how childish) had to be compared to someone better. But it doesn’t make it invalid.
> 
> ...


what a load of crap haha, most casuals who don’t watch think wrestling is for kids which and it’s highly unlikely that they would tune in to watch 2 different promotions


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

bdon said:


> Awww. Someone is mad that Meltzer shares rumors about Khan’s feelings. How cute.


Sftu, no ones talking you attention seeker



Gwi1890 said:


> Its safe to say Roman Reigns will have the same aura as the Rock and Omega neither to Kurt, but Omega is trying to establish him self in the US as wrestler having already done so in Japan and they don’t hand out titles willy nilly over there, based on what I’ve seen Omega has done far more in 2 years than Regins has done in 7 years nobody gave a shit about Regins until recently couldn’t wrestle couldn’t cut a promo and kept on wearing a Big Bossman’s tac gear. Why the fuck are we talking about him in this thread to begin with?


Reigns isn’t going around doing the belt collector gimmick, Omega is. If Omega is trying to establish himself as a star in America he shouldn’t need the other world titles, his talent should speak itself.

And I’m not even Reigns fan, but he’s done more in wrestling than Omega. He was apart of the Shield which is more well known than Omega and established three credible main eventers in the name of Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose. He beat Taker at WrestleMania. He fought Lesnar twice in the Main event of WrestleMania. He beat Triple H, Edge and Bryan at the main event. You’re acting like no one cared about Reigns, everyone who watches wrestling knows about Reigns. And I didn’t just bring up Reigns, I mentioned McIntyre and Lashley as well. These guys look more legit than Omega to any anyone ordinary looking at wrestling. Even the fucking Miz as WWE champion carries himself better as a champion than Omega and with class as well without resorting to immature shit like 69. End of the day there’s going to be comparisons, that’s how wrestling is. The 80s compared the NWA, AWA and WWF champions, in the 90s WCW and WWF champions were compared.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> *Sftu, no ones talking you attention seeker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh! We got us an emotional one here, fellas!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

bdon said:


> Ooooh! We got us an emotional one here, fellas!


Nice effort to troll, go back to the cave you came from.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I meant to add above - the WWE universe and the rest-of-wrestling universe feel separate to me have for a long time. WWE present themselves that way as the industry leader and fair play to them for that. But I've never thought the likes of Okada, Omega, Samoa Joe or Styles are 'not as good as the WWE champ' for that reason. AEW very much presents itself as part of the wider universe which puts Omega in the same discussion as Impact, ROH, New Japan etc whilst WWE is just a separate entity that many AEW fans aren't particularly interested in. 

I don't go along with the mainstream = best argument, personally. Some will say that because WWE is the most mainstream it's all that counts - and that is their right - but it's not how I see things at all. I've mentioned here before that my musical tastes, for instance, are far from mainstream. I don't go through life thinking "ah it's shame my favourite band is not as popular as the current hottest popstar, what a bummer that that artist must be objectively better". In fact, I'm more inclined to see the top of most industries as run by commercial interests rather than driven by talent. 

But yeah, the main point is 'the best in WWE' and 'the best outside of WWE' have felt like two different conversations for a long time imo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I meant to add above - the WWE universe and the rest-of-wrestling universe feel separate to me have for a long time. WWE present themselves that way as the industry leader and fair play to them for that. But I've never thought the likes of Okada, Omega, Samoa Joe or Styles are 'not as good as the WWE champ' for that reason. AEW very much presents itself as part of the wider universe which puts Omega in the same discussion as Impact, ROH, New Japan etc whilst WWE is just a separate entity that many AEW fans aren't particularly interested in.
> 
> I don't go along with the mainstream = best argument, personally. Some will say that because WWE is the most mainstream it's all that counts - and that is their right - but it's not how I see things at all. I've mentioned here before that my musical tastes, for instance, are far from mainstream. I don't go through life thinking "ah it's shame my favourite band is not as popular as the current hottest popstar, what a bummer that that artist must be objectively better". In fact, I'm more inclined to see the top of most industries as run by commercial interests rather than driven by talent.
> 
> But yeah, the main point is 'the best in WWE' and 'the best outside of WWE' have felt like two different conversations for a long time imo.


Because WWE hasn’t felt like pro-wrestling in years.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I meant to add above - the WWE universe and the rest-of-wrestling universe feel separate to me have for a long time. WWE present themselves that way as the industry leader and fair play to them for that. But I've never thought the likes of Okada, Omega, Samoa Joe or Styles are 'not as good as the WWE champ' for that reason. AEW very much presents itself as part of the wider universe which puts Omega in the same discussion as Impact, ROH, New Japan etc whilst WWE is just a separate entity that many AEW fans aren't particularly interested in.
> 
> Some will say that because WWE is the most mainstream it's all that counts - and that is their right - *but it's not how I see things at all. I've mentioned here before that my musical tastes, for instance, are far from mainstream. I don't go through life thinking "ah it's shame my favourite band is not as popular as the current hottest popstar, what a bummer that that artist must be objectively better". In fact, I'm more inclined to see the top of most industries as run by commercial interests rather than driven by talent.*
> 
> But yeah, the main point is 'the best in WWE' and 'the best outside of WWE' have felt like two different conversations for a long time imo.


Speaking on talent I've never got the apprehension people who tend to lean more towards the underground music wise have with acknowledging that being mainstream takes talent as well.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Sftu, no ones talking you attention seeker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so Hbk and HHH crotch chopping and telling people to suck it wasn’t immature? The Rock calling Stephanie a slut week in week out?Yes you mentioned Lashley and Mcintyre 2 guys who had to work their asses off to get to where they are and even had to go to TNA / Impact to reestablish them selfs they where not given the same silver spoon as Reigns not saying Reigns hasn’t worked hard but he never really has had to work through the under card or midcard like your Stone Cold , Eddie Guerrero and so on he was shoved down your throat from day one and many believed him to be the least talented of the group, you make Omega’s reing sound like it’s Vince Russo’s WCW title reign ffs


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's like putting lipstick on a pig.


I'm not saying that Omega is a horrible talent. He's alright, but he doesn't LOOK like a guy that has any business in that position. Seth Rollins looked like more of a threat when he was paired with J&J Security.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The WWE people trashing Kenny Omega today are just salty because all they have to look forward to is Raw. Pathetic....


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Speaking on talent I've never got the apprehension people who tend to lean more towards the underground music wise have with acknowledging that being mainstream takes talent as well.


I mean, to some extent it's just how I'm wired. I lean that way so have a natural bias. But I do think there are many factors, outside of talent, that go into making the 'hot new thing'. Finance and marketing for starters. Obviously most artists have talent in tbe first place but I don't see talent and success as directly proportional in many cases.

If we were to go even deeper, into psychology and the likes, I think humans are easily conditioned and easily led. It's why propoganda, marketing etc are so influential. So I don't even think that people truly 'like' things on their merit in many cases - a lot if it is fed from above by the suits and we tend to lap it up. We all know about Stockholm syndrome as an extreme example. 

Without getting too conspiratorial I'd also wager that there are certain agendas at play within industries where there is known to be an influence on human perception, like the music industry. A certain image the big players want to portray. And they have the power to shape that through pushing certain things to the top of the pile through connections, finance and marketing. 

Do you think that the best music tends to top the charts? And that music outside of the charts is generally bad by comparison?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

AAA , AEW , Impact title

Any others that Kenny has?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> AAA , AEW , Impact title
> 
> Any others that Kenny has?


Yes he's the reigning champion of making wwe and Cornette fanboys salty


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Gwi1890 said:


> so Hbk and HHH crotch chopping and telling people to suck it wasn’t immature? The Rock calling Stephanie a slut week in week out?Yes you mentioned Lashley and Mcintyre 2 guys who had to work their asses off to get to where they are and even had to go to TNA / Impact to reestablish them selfs they where not given the same silver spoon as Reigns not saying Reigns hasn’t worked hard but he never really has had to work through the under card or midcard like your Stone Cold , Eddie Guerrero and so on he was shoved down your throat from day one and many believed him to be the least talented of the group, you make Omega’s reing sound like it’s Vince Russo’s WCW title reign ffs


That stuff was immature, but the product was more adult orientated back then and they informed their audience they were going that direction. 

Also Reigns didn’t have to work through the undercard. The same way Lesnar didn’t when he debuted. Or Taker when he beat Hogan during his prime. Sammartino didn’t join WWWF to be an undercard talent, he joined to be the world champion who beat Rogers. Hogan didn’t jump from AWA to WWF at 84 to be an undercard guy, he joined to be their biggest draw and main champion. Reigns already worked the undercard as a member of the Shield. Also Rollins got the championship before he did. As for Lashley, he could’ve done more in WWE, but he choose to leave. In his first run he was in a lot of high profile stuff. Vince always believed in Lashley. The same can be said about Drew who he labelled as the chosen one, he saw potential in both. But Drew he had to be fired to force him to reinvent himself, he got complacent in his role. In no way can you have 3MB skinny fat Drew be your top champion, that was on him.

Anyways if Omega was just AEW champion I’d have no problem with it. He should be their champion. What he shouldn’t be doing is the belt collector gimmick because he’s not believable in the role and simply taking away the top spot of other promotions when they could be using that title to build another Lashley or McIntyre like how TNA did years ago. If he was just the AEW champion trying to form the Bullet Club again, then that’s ok. But the AEW title should be a big enough title that he doesn’t even need the other titles. Winning all the others cheapens the allure of the main title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Do you think this is a good thing for AEW? Do you think it's a bad thing or do you think it doesn't matter?


*It doesn't matter. Ask me this 4 months ago and I would've been higher on it, but Tony Khan has handled this so horribly that I don't care.*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

bdon said:


> Because WWE hasn’t felt like pro-wrestling in years.


What even is pro wrestling in modern era (84 to present).

Everything on TV from WCW to TNA to AEW borrows greatly from Vince's vision of what pro wrestling should be.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Said it months ago this gimmick doesn't suit Omega at all. Cody Rhodes would be far better in role


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I mean, to some extent it's just how I'm wired. I lean that way so have a natural bias. But I do think there are many factors, outside of talent, that go into making the 'hot new thing'. Finance and marketing for starters. Obviously most artists have talent in tbe first place but I don't see talent and success as directly proportional in many cases.
> 
> If we were to go even deeper, into psychology and the likes, I think humans are easily conditioned and easily led. It's why propoganda, marketing etc are so influential. So I don't even think that people truly 'like' things on their merit in many cases - a lot if it is fed from above by the suits and we tend to lap it up. We all know about Stockholm syndrome as an extreme example.
> 
> ...





Pentagon Senior said:


> I mean, to some extent it's just how I'm wired. I lean that way so have a natural bias. But I do think there are many factors, outside of talent, that go into making the 'hot new thing'. Finance and marketing for starters. Obviously most artists have talent in tbe first place but I don't see talent and success as directly proportional in many cases.
> 
> If we were to go even deeper, into psychology and the likes, I think humans are easily conditioned and easily led. It's why propoganda, marketing etc are so influential. So I don't even think that people truly 'like' things on their merit in many cases - a lot if it is fed from above by the suits and we tend to lap it up. We all know about Stockholm syndrome as an extreme example.
> 
> ...


Marketing and stuff helps for sure. But as somebody who was super backpack rap fan as a teen and grew out of it in college. I think people under estimate that different settings require different musical talents. I'm not trying to hear introspective the world is rough music when I'm trying to party. Same way if I'm feeling down I probably don't want to hear about how you just crashed your Bentley and fucked my bitch lol. There's also a talent to having mass appeal. Folk say it's easy, but we all can name artist who have shitty attempts at a radio cut on their albums.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Marketing and stuff helps for sure. But as somebody who was super backpack rap fan as a teen and grew out of it in college. I think people under estimate that different settings require different musical talents. I'm not trying to hear introspective the world is rough music when I'm trying to party. Same way if I'm feeling down I probably don't want to hear about how you just crashed your Bentley and fucked my bitch lol. There's also a talent to having mass appeal. Folk say it's easy, but we all can name artist who have shitty attempts at a radio cut on their albums.


Agree that it depends on mood, situation etc. I'll listen to classical whilst working, folk if I'm feeling introspective or electronica whilst partying. Change those up and it would feel weird lol. But that's not what I was getting at. 

I do agree that talent is important and I probably lean too far into the other perspective at times. But I maintain that we underestimate the power of suggestion, perception, the effect of following the crowd, marketing etc. As an alternative example, when it comes to news or information sharing in general, people will believe someone wearing a sharp suit and presented in a glossy video over someone dressed casually and presented with a lesser budget - regardless of content. I'd say this concept is applied across many aspects of our lives and to an extent we don't fully appreciate. It's a bug bear of mine when it comes to politics but I'm going well off track now lol. 

I just disagree that mainstream necessarily equals best, which is a belief I see many people pushing in wrestling and beyond.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Different opinions, I get that, but how is Kenny the top guy in wrestling and not Roman when you admit that WWE is the biggest and well known company in the world, and when you admit that Roman is more known then Omega. I don't get it?
> 
> Also, Reigns said a shitty word during a promo years ago when he wasn't a champion. Top guy in the company is asking his manager to put his balls in his face. And then proceeding to actually do it live on tv. Real champion there. Just my opinion though. I'm a bit biased also, since I really don't like current Kenny.


Hogan or Flair? Simple question: who are you taking?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Agree that it depends on mood, situation etc. I'll listen to classical whilst working, folk music if I'm feeling introspective or electro whilst partying. Change those up and it would feel weird lol. But that's not what I was getting at.
> 
> I do agree that talent is important and I probably lean too far into the other perspective at times. But I maintain that we underestimate the power of suggestion, perception, the effect of following the crowd, marketing etc. As an alternative example, when it comes to news or information sharing in general, people will believe someone wearing a sharp suit and presented in a glossy video over someone dressed casually and presented with a lesser budget - regardless of content. I'd say this concept is applied across many aspects of our lives and to an extent we don't fully appreciate. It's a bug bear of mine when it comes to politics but I'm going well off track now lol.
> 
> I just disagree that mainstream necessarily equals best, which is a belief I see many people pushing in wrestling and beyond.


I think the subjectiveness is what leads people towards calling mainstream the best. As numbers are the only objective facts in entertainment discussions. Like sure there are plenty of comics that get more laughs from me than Kevin Hart does. But the fact he can sell out a stadium off joke telling says something to his talent. Even if I prefer this guy still at the comedy club level.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

That Omega performance last night isn’t getting as much appreciate as I think it should. Kenny literally dragged Swann through that whole second half of the match and it was still so fire. Swann looked lowkey blown up after 15 minutes but Kenny said nah we still having a great match. But of course the Negative Nancy's are at full force today.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Hey everyone, we have a homophobe in 2021. How cool!


Lol, you get so childish whenever anyone criticises Omega. That was not a homophobic comment. It’s a mock of how stupid/immature that was. And it was. Don’t invoke homophobia because someone pointed out your favourite wrestler is an idiot. 



Lorromire said:


> I think you misread what I said. I said Omega is by far the bigger international wrestler.
> Maybe I worded it wrong, idk.


He’s definitely not.



Klitschko said:


> Is there even a point to this Thanos belt collector storyline? It would be like if Thanos collected all the Infinity stones just to say he has them all. What will Kenny accomplish especially without the WWE titles, and the NJPW titles.


There’s not a point, and he won’t accomplish anything. This is fanboy booking.



mazzah20 said:


> What about MLW. Any chance or point in him getting their title?


MLW is run by some pretty smart people who seem to, most of the time, want to run pro-wrestling. They’ve just secured a slot on Vice TV. I can’t exactly see them opening wide to let someone piss in their mouths.

Court Bauer, by the way, has actually _earned_ the position he’s in. To my knowledge, he didn’t get handed $100 million to go and play. 



bdon said:


> Exactly.
> 
> “My _OPINION _is FINAL!”


What do you think your ranting and raving on Omega is?



Gwi1890 said:


> Its safe to say Roman Reigns will have the same aura as the Rock and Omega neither to Kurt, but Omega is trying to establish him self in the US as wrestler having already done so in Japan *and they don’t hand out titles willy nilly over there, based on what I’ve seen Omega has done far more in 2 years than Regins has done in 7 years *nobody gave a shit about Regins until recently couldn’t wrestle couldn’t cut a promo and kept on wearing a Big Bossman’s tac gear. Why the fuck are we talking about him in this thread to begin with?


The bolded bit is exactly how Kenny Omega has gotten over. People mythologise Japanese wrestling. 



Danielallen1410 said:


> 🙄


Great content. Awesome contribution. 



bdon said:


> Because some people can not allow a Kenny Omega discussion to occur without their Roman insecurities to demand they defend him.
> 
> Kenny is in discussion for best in the world with The Rock’s cousin who has been shoved down everyone’s throat for 7 years. And at least half of that was Omega allowing others to shine.
> 
> Yeah. Way to really knock Kenny. Lol


Speaking of insecurities. Yeah, that’s not what’s happening, bdon. Spike Dudley would be in the conversation if he were AEW Champion. 



Prized Fighter said:


> Shocking. *You have like minded friends that prefer similar things to you. Who would have thought? *All of these things are subjective. In fact, I have many friends who prefer Omega and AEW and can't bring themselves to watch WWE. That doesn't mean both Omega and Reigns can't be great. The idea that Reigns existence some how cheapens Omega's is the reason these arguments are stupid. Like what you like, but stop treating it as fact. You come off as arrogant as hell and honestly quite bitter. Maybe not everyone is obsessed, but you definitely have an axe to grind. I want to have a conversation with you and try to understand where your coming from, but you pass off theories and your mental worst case scenarios as fact.


You’re half-way grasping my point about anecdotal evidence. And no — DammitChrist passes off their opinion as fact. I try and support mine with reasoning. Just because I don’t stutter doesn’t mean I speak like everything I say is objective. That’s just a way to try and dismiss what I’m saying without dealing with it. Possibly because I’m actually right. 



bdon said:


> Ooooh! We got us an emotional one here, fellas!


Yep. You. 



bdon said:


> Because WWE hasn’t felt like pro-wrestling in years.


Neither has AEW.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Hey everyone, we have a homophobe in 2021. How cool!


You're just embaressing yourself at this point. It was a stupid and immature thing they did. You should be banned for making that into a homophobic thing to prove your point.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Ooooh! We got us an emotional one here, fellas!


Lol says the most emotional person on this forum.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Must have missed the part where Spike Dudley was tasked with the job of “playing” World champion by 3 different promotions.

Ho-hum. Such is life for that shitty Omega.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

At this point, I’d rather see Omega relentlessly troll y’all, even if it meant AEW going the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> At this point, I’d rather see Omega relentlessly troll y’all, even if it meant AEW going the way of the dinosaur.


I have been waiting to use this, but tell'em Bdon!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I have been waiting to use this, but tell'em Bdon!


Hahahah


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> At this point, I’d rather see Omega relentlessly troll y’all, even if it meant AEW going the way of the dinosaur.


That would make him objectively worse than Cody, you do realize that?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> That would make him objectively worse than Cody, you do realize that?


Yes. I absolutely realize that, and I know that many would bitch about it. Justifiably so. That’s why I said I’d be fine with it even if it meant AEW ceasing to exist.

It’d be worth it to know they’re crying somewhere lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I can't believe impact has two belts. Considering the state of it these days it just looks embarrassing. I used to watch all tna shows and this is the first i have seen for a while and it was pretty bad to be honest. All the female wrestlers look completely out of shape. The title match was a really weird spectacle. Some decent moments but some horrendous botches too. At least it went off without outside interference and some kind of crazy brawl and stupid after birth. A bit embarrassing for the locker room though even though it will have had more views than any of their recent shows which was probably the whole point. Makes swan and their main roster look pathetic.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

It’s whatever. Hope he defends it more than the Mega championship, otherwise it’s just a prop. If he defends his titles then it will show he deserves to be champion for these companies.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

thisissting said:


> I can't believe impact has two belts. Considering the state of it these days it just looks embarrassing.


There's actually a bit of an explanation there. This was their title belt back when they were called TNA.









That physical was retired in 2017, with the brief merger with Global Force Wrestling the Global Championship was unified but kept the lineage of the TNA World Championship since it actually had a history, after Jarrett was ousted they replaced the Global Championship belt design with the Impact World Championship








(Pic is old but accurate to when it was introduced, the blue tints have been repainted to red)

The Impact World Championship is the official world championship and is the one that has the lineage with guys like AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Sting or Kurt Angle to name a few examples.

They were going to do a TNA throwback themed show for WrestleCon last year although 2020 hit so the WrestleCon show didn't happen but they had a TNA themed special on AXS, and in the aftermath of that, Moose (whose character was an arrogant cocky heel) grabbed the old title off of a table and walked around calling himself the real world champion and saying the actual title was irrelevant









Now after a while of holding that he managed to bait Swann into agreeing to give him a title match, after a while of that match not happening (because Swann doesn't have the power to make the matches, Scott D'amore did), Scott D'amore finally gave Moose a championship match, he activated Moose's unofficial championship and made him defend it. This led to a unification match a couple weeks later, and the winner of the Sacrifice match would go on to have the title vs title match at Hard To Kill against Omega, somehow Swann beat Moose... That's a quick little summary of there are two belts, because that was the "unified championship", not a perfect reasoning of why they had Swann carry the TNA Championship belt (or why they went back to the old one instead of keeping the white strap version Moose got) but it's just as stupid as when WWE had Orton/Bryan/Cena holding both physical belts when they had their title unification thing.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> No, but a lot more rational people do than a lot on here would care to admit. My friends who barely watch wrestling all prefer Roman. “Constipated tryhard” was the description I heard for Omega. Then they mocked his facial expressions. Anyone can do that.


That was my point. Glad you got it.
"Rational people" good joke.



The Wood said:


> He’s definitely not.


He definitely is. Roman has only wrestled in America, how can he even have a claim to being an international wrestler? Exactly, he can't.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What belts does Kenny have?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It's worth it get Kenny more over, to add another cherry on the cake. It's about image enhancement and the like. It's another thing for him to brag about and use to big up himself. It's also another showcase for his incredible talent against a fresh opponent.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> MLW is run by some pretty smart people who seem to, most of the time, want to run pro-wrestling. They’ve just secured a slot on Vice TV. I can’t exactly see them opening wide to let someone piss in their mouths.
> 
> Court Bauer, by the way, has actually _earned_ the position he’s in. To my knowledge, he didn’t get handed $100 million to go and play.


Ya know, I'd actually like to see him attempt to get one of the belts and not actually get it. Maybe that could be MLW as their Champions are Fatu and Hammerstone.

Have it go to a draw, or have a bit of f*ckery where the whole federation stop it from happening as a form of tribalism. Enemies become allies for the good of the company, etc.

The story doesn't need to be talking about hugely in the AEW universe but it would be great for long-term booking if Hammerstone/Fatu joined AEW in the future. "The only belt that Omega couldn't collect from". Ready made feud on arrival right there and makes them an instant big deal.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

yeahbaby! said:


> It's worth it get Kenny more over, to add another cherry on the cake. It's about image enhancement and the like. It's another thing for him to brag about and use to big up himself. It's also another showcase for his incredible talent against a fresh opponent.


I mean, I agree that it's all about image enhancement. It's all about the image of Kenny holding all that gold because it's just a cool image and it makes Kenny look like that much more of a star.

Or at least, that should be the case. Because what you're saying only works if Kenny actually wears those belts out on Dynamite. Kenny's been the AAA Mega Champion for like a year and a half but yet he hardly ever wears the title to the ring. And AEW themselves barely promoted or hyped the Impact Title match he just had with Swann this past Sunday.

So this only works to it's fullest if Kenny comes out to the ring wearing all of this gold. Or, maybe Omega wears the AEW Championship every week and Callis lugs around a big briefcase holding all the other gold and shows it off every week. Something like that. Because like I've stated before, as of now the Belt Collector gimmick doesn't really exist in the context of AEW.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> What belts does Kenny have?


Anyone?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> There's actually a bit of an explanation there. This was their title belt back when they were called TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Still don't like it though! Hopefully they get rid of one but doubt it as it makes omega look even better with more belts. I hate that wwe has 2 heavyweight titles. It's what water's down the product for me and everyone is a champion. Especially the two women's titles I mean really?! 3 if you count nxt.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Anyone?


AEW, AAA, Impact and the old TNA belt (that was unified with the Impact belt) I think...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

thisissting said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Still don't like it though! Hopefully they get rid of one but doubt it as it makes omega look even better with more belts. I hate that wwe has 2 heavyweight titles. It's what water's down the product for me and everyone is a champion. Especially the two women's titles I mean really?! 3 if you count nxt.


TBH I was surprised they had Swann carrying around both as well.

Also when I mentioned WWE I was referring to the aftermath of the first brand split and they decided to finally unify the World Heavyweight Championship (which had fallen to almost a midcard title since it was still around post brand split) with the WWE Championship back in 2014 and they just had everyone holding that unified championship carrying around both belts until they got the new one with Lesnar.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

by the time he got it, it was too late


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

seems like the long arc is impact gets gouged then invades aew and new japan to get it all back .. finally giving impact more exposure in the other brands .. kenny is a top guy and having him on impact will be great too .. its like if aew got the rock to hold a belt on the red carpet of the oscars .. hopefully it will be good cross promotion ..


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Now he can throw it to the trash.
> TNA is dead for years and Impact is irrelevant.


I've been to the forums. I've been to the reddit's The people have spoken after Rebellion and they want more. Impact is on the upswing whether the fansboys want it or not.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> I've been to the forums. I've been to the reddit's The people have spoken after Rebellion and they want more. Impact is on the upswing whether the fansboys want it or not.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> He definitely is. Roman has only wrestled in America, how can he even have a claim to being an international wrestler? Exactly, he can't.


Haha no.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Roman is good at the WWE-style, finally having grown into his position. Good on him.

Bunch of insecure mf’ers in this world. Lmao


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> AEW, AAA, Impact and the old TNA belt (that was unified with the Impact belt) I think...


Ah ok thanks
I didn't recognise the old TNA belt


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Aew made it clear in the way they advertised it that they will recognise him as the double champ. But tonight he didn't have either title 
The show is tapped and they are stuck in this absolutely SHITTY feud with mox and Kingston they started thats leading nowhere. Now are they going to have the fucking champ champ on the losing side of a tag match? The first night he will be introduced as the double champ?
Its obvious everything with him until blood and guts is filler and its bad. Aew always does this, they always fail to fill those missing gaps between big feuds and end up doing trash until the big programs happens 
Fuck


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're doing qualification matches to beging finding a challenger for Kenny at the next PPV. A list of six will be compiled from the winners.

Chris Bey vs. Jake Something the first match.

I think Trey Miguel would be a good challenger for Kenny. Eddie Edwards is another name rumoured to be in line for a shot. You'd think they will touch on the Mox/Sami Calihan connection to do that at some point too.

They'll probably drag his defenses out long-term to try and sell a series of PPVs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387921389554790400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387920634861211650


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Six wrestlers from three promotions at IMPACT Under Siege...

Kenny Omega (AEW) & The Good Brothers (IMPACT) vs. Eddie Edwards (IMPACT) & Finjuice (NJPW)

The Forbidden Door in full swing!

BTW, Kenny and the GB attacked Sami Calihan, Edwards and Finjuice on IMPACT last night.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388754681984397312The real belt collector

KATIE TAYLOR LEGEND


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Six wrestlers from three promotions at IMPACT Under Siege...
> 
> Kenny Omega (AEW) & The Good Brothers (IMPACT) vs. Eddie Edwards (IMPACT) & Finjuice (NJPW)
> 
> ...


LOL the "Forbidden Door" has lost all meaning if we are talking about AEW working with TNA. TNA is about as minor league as they come in 2021. AEW needs to stop working with all these other minor league feds and try to build their own guys up. It's made me majorly lose interest.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388754681984397312The real belt collector
> 
> KATIE TAYLOR LEGEND


She deserved to lose to Delfine Persoon. Highway robbery on the scorecards in both fights. 

She also wants no part of a McCaskill rematch:









Katie caught McCaskill when she was super inexperienced. McCaskill only had 18 amateur fights and 6 pro fights against extremely poor opposition when Taylor weight-drained the natural 147 pound McCaskill down to 135. Taylor had hundreds of amateur fights and was already a world champion pro at the time.

Since Katie squeaked out of the McCaskill fight with a W, McCaskill has gone on to win five consecutive fights against world champion opposition including four against Hall of Fame talent (two against Erica Farias and two against Cecilia Braekhus, who has easily the best resume of any female pro fighter in history).

The way Taylor looked against Natasha Jonas yesterday she would get stopped by McCaskill. Especially if she fought McCaskill at 140 or 147.


----------

